# A&A Acres Premie Triplets



## aaacres

I went down to the goat shelter around around 230 this afternoon and found three babies!!!
Whisper was not due for another 10 days (this was the date that the previous owner told me that she saw her bred, although she ran with a buck)
Whisper showed no signs of kidding earlier today when I was down there to check on her.

The babies were perfectly clean, and there wasn't even much goo on the hay around them. 
They were almost dry but freezing, limp, and barely moving.
Brought them inside, warmed them up by the fireplace. 







Once warm, I tube fed them colostrum from mom. 







Since then they have been trying to stand with minimal success. They are trying to suckle everything which decent suckle strength!
Brought them to mom and held them up and they all tried to nurse but got tired quick. Mom still licked them and cried for them so she has not rejected them.
They have had BOSE and Vit B.

Two females:
4lb 3oz
3lb 7oz

One buck:
5lb 2oz

Only the buck has pooped so far.
I can see that they have teeth but they are not fully out. 
All are weak, but the buck is the strongest.

Pray for strength and quick growth for my babies!








I will happily take any suggestions!


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

they are very cute - sending you healing energy and my prayers.


----------



## aaacres

Buck is on the left and the two girls are together in the right








Trying to stand


----------



## Dayna

Those legs do look like selenium deficiency to me so the bose was a great idea.

I would just say give them another couple of days of good feedings and I bet they do really well so long as they stay warm and fed.


----------



## goathiker

That's not selenium deficiency, that is hormone interference from mom and vitamin A&D deficiency. They can have 1/4 cc Cod Liver oil in a full bottle of milk or right after nursing to strengthen them. It usually takes effect in just a few hours. 
In the northwest pregnant does should get 400 iu of vit D oil every other day on their grain during the winter. 

Guinen was 9 days early and her kids didn't stand well either. They truly had selenium problems though, walking on the tops of their feet on stiff legs.


----------



## aaacres

Mom got selenium during her pregnancy and they got a little bit too.
I will get cod liver oil and give them that. I didn't know about the vitamin d deficiency around here.


----------



## aaacres

Babies made it through the night and all drank on their own from a bottle this morning


----------



## aaacres

The two girls haven't pooped yet. When should I try to do something about it?


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698

I personally wound go ahead and do an enema if it's been over 24 hours but I've never done one so maybe someone will answer that has done it.


----------



## goatblessings

congrats on your babies - they are beautiful!!!! Keep up the great work! I agree with going ahead on an enema. Have you tried just massaging the anus with a warm wet washcloth yet? Sometimes that's all it takes to get them "going"....Good luck - they sure are pretty!


----------



## aaacres

They are about 24hrs now or almost 24 hours. They are all urinating but still no poop.
What do you use for a goat enema and how much of it?


----------



## toth boer goats

So cute.

Soapy water in a syringe. plunge it up there. You may have to do it several times. You want them to get the urge to push out the poo.


----------



## aaacres

They have now all pooped. All are standing and attempting to walk


----------



## aaacres

Horatio trying to stand. They are able to stagger around now


----------



## goathiker

Excellent  Boy he's going to be a super tall buck...


----------



## aaacres

He is! He's super handsome!
I've been reading and most sites suggest 12% of body weight a day. He is only 5 lb. is that enough for him? I've been feeding a little more than that because he always seems super hungry


----------



## goathiker

I don't use any of those formulas and calculations. I offer them all they will eat of 12 ounces, 4 times a day the first week. The buckling I pulled on Monday is happily eating that much for a total of 48 ounces a day. At a week I will start increasing that an ounce at time until he eating 16 ounces 4 times a day for a total of 64 ounces daily. The little girl I bought from you is happily eating that much now. That is the minimum amount I feed to a little goat. If I had extra milk I would offer them even more as they grew.


----------



## aaacres

Okay! I will switch this this! Thank you! 
You still do this even if the smallest one weighs 3lb 8oz


----------



## goathiker

Yep, even the tiny ones. Just watch their tummies and make sure they aren't stuffing themselves. Their tummies should be fill out and not empty looking but, shouldn't shouldn't be poochy or overfull. 

Another thing is that goat's milk digests in about 20 minutes whereas it takes about 4 hours to digest cow's milk. If cow's milk feedings are too close together the little goat never has time to empty his stomach between feedings. I choose to lose sleep and feed every 6 hours around the clock since mine are on cow's milk formula.


----------



## aaacres

Should I still switch to 12oz four times a day with goat milk? 
Or should I do less more often since goat milk digests faster?


----------



## goathiker

Take you're cue from them. Maybe start with 8 ounces every 4 hours since they are so tiny and won't eat as much at a time. Then slowly add milk to other bottles and rearrange to every 6 hours when they are eating all that and looking for more. 

It's hard to say "just do this" over a computer. There's instinct and just plain gut feeling involved too. :lol:


----------



## aaacres

Sounds good! I've been worried about over feeding them so I've been feeding even four hours. I will start to adapt to this and see how we do!


----------



## aaacres

I helped them nurse off mom a little this morning and now they are trying for each other 







Their legs are still weak and they don't walk fully on their hooves all the time but they are all walking around. I did give them cod liver oil yesterday.


----------



## RPC

They look great I would say you are doing a great job with them


----------



## aaacres

They made it through another night. This morning they were starting to try and bounce around instead if just walking and they are walking more correctly on their hooves!


----------



## toth boer goats

That is terrific news. Good work.

They look good.


----------



## aaacres

Babies took a field trip to see momma


----------



## aaacres




----------



## sassykat6181

They are so cute!


----------



## RPC

That's great I am glad momma still likes them.


----------



## aaacres

Babies spent the day again outside with momma. They all seem happier together! Babies are strong enough and able to nurse off mom on their own. All are walking correctly now!








Grow babies grow!


----------



## goathiker

Great, they look to be nice and healthy.


----------



## aaacres

What temperature is too cold for babies? These three have spent the last couple days outside with mom in temperatures from 55-70. All are feeding off mom on their own and are acting like normal baby goats. The low temperature tonight will be 40. They have a draft free box in a pretty draft free stall. Is this too cold to leave them outside with mom?


----------



## aaacres




----------



## sassykat6181

Great picture! It's a good thing I'm on the opposite side of the country or I'd be tempted to steal one of these cuties!


----------



## aaacres

The buck. He's the biggest.









The middle doe









The smallest ( but growing get quickly)









Thinking about keeping one doe. Which would you choose?


----------



## megslebo

Gorgeous babies...& those ears!! ❤


----------



## aaacres

megslebo said:


> Gorgeous babies...& those ears!! ❤


I LOVE their long frosted ears!!


----------



## toth boer goats

Adorable.


----------



## RPC

I like the smallest doe


----------



## nicolemackenzie

Those kids are gorgeous! I love the pics with mom. She looks like she loves them so much.


----------



## aaacres

RPC said:


> I like the smallest doe


Thats who I am leaning for but I have time to see how they mature


----------



## aaacres

I still can't belive how well they are all doing!


----------



## Latebloomerar

Thanks you for sharing their story! So cute! You should be glad you bought that girl. Congrats!


----------



## toth boer goats

Too cute.


----------



## LuvMyNigies

Congratulations! They are be-U-tiful!


----------



## aaacres

One of these triplets I kept had a baby of her own today. A healthy boy!! She's all grown up and a good momma!


----------



## QNQ Boers

aaacres said:


> One of these triplets I kept had a baby of her own today. A healthy boy!! She's all grown up and a good momma!
> View attachment 130987


Which one of of the triplets did you keep back?


----------



## ksalvagno

Congrats!


----------



## aaacres

QNQ Boers said:


> Which one of of the triplets did you keep back?


I ended up keeping the middle doe 









I don't remember why I kept her and not the other doe


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww.


----------



## groovyoldlady

Cool! How neat to read the whole story and see how it turned out. Congrats on your new little guy!


----------

